# Unlocking Reliance 3g tab...!



## ankit.kumar010203 (Aug 2, 2012)

> I had been looking for a way to unlock my reliance 3g tab since I got this device as I don’t like their network. Reliance tab is a great device and if able to you with other networks it would be awesome and it is awesome. Now I use my other network’s sim in my “reliance tab” with no problems and additionally I have got more internal storage place then before. Thanks to some people who have done a great job in providing the tools to unlock my tab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOURCE-Unlocking Reliance 3g tab


----------

